# south ladies



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the new south sub board

If you need anything just give me a shout


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya

would anyone be able to tell me how long between your doctors referral to an appointment in glasgow would be please? (ish?)

oh and how many goes of ivf are allowed?

(would be in the dumfries and galloway area)


----------

